# 2011 Contender



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Got the new bow in yesterday.
Did you guys know that Hoyt is doing static yokes this year?

Arrows will be ready next week according to my arrow guy.

I'm a bit excited about this setup.
It'll be the first time ever I've shot under 50 lbs and a 29" draw.
I'm confident that the 550 is in the making for this year!

Look out Outback Jack.
I'm gonna leave you in the dust this year dude.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

It must be nice to have an arrow guy, a new bow, AND a 14 target range you can walk to.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Haha it won't be too hard right now. If I get this house done and my small range put in it's gonna be on like a pot o neckbone, but I'm not getting my hopes up for this year. Glad to hear you're liking the new bow though.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> It must be nice to have an arrow guy, a new bow, AND a 14 target range you can walk to.


Yea it's a pretty good deal Earnest.
You mean not everyone has an arrow guy?
I might be just a bit spoiled! 



outback jack said:


> Haha it won't be too hard right now. If I get this house done and my small range put in it's gonna be on like a pot o neckbone, but I'm not getting my hopes up for this year. Glad to hear you're liking the new bow though.


I've always heard that if your marriage can survive the process of building a new house, it can survive anything.
I have cut back on the number of shoots we're having this year.
And I'm gonna try to shoot more than I work this year Charlie.
I'd really like to give Malone a run for his money at least once. (I got close enough last year that he was a bit concerned for just a few targets. LOL)
We'll see!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea we're doing pretty good with it so far, but we'll really find out when our son is born and we still have to make decisions on the house. It will all work out though, I have no doubts. I'm still planning on shooting the state indoor but it will be very ugly. I may try and practice some a week or two before so it isn't as bad.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

My "tuning guy" helped me finish the Contender yesterday.
48 lbs - 29" - 318 gr ACE @ 270 FPS.
Talk about smooth .... those Spiral X cams @ that low draw weight are really something!

I have a "string guy" too TNMAN.
All I do is shoot the thing! :teeth:
And I don't do that nearly as much as I should.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JMJ said:


> My "tuning guy" helped me finish the Contender yesterday.
> 48 lbs - 29" - 318 gr ACE @ 270 FPS.
> Talk about smooth .... those Spiral X cams @ that low draw weight are really something!
> 
> ...


Man, you got it made in the shade. Glad the new setup is working out. 

Are those XT2000 limbs?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I think I know your string and arrow guy but not sure on your tuning guy. Is it the same as the other two?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

2K's they are TNMAN

Different guy OBJ.
The Archery Guy @ Hulme's Sporting Goods.


----------

